# Some Pics Of Wifes Ride



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

here are some pics of our ride. This will be my daily driver after we graduate in May. She is going to get the Infiniti G35 Coupe and I get the Sentra.



















Mods include rims, grill, headlights, corners, sunroof, and stereo.

after i get it i am going to put it on cans and get 18's and of course the intake, header, and exhaust.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

get fogs to fill in those holes too... I think that would look good.


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

I was thinking about doing that actually. The only ones i would use are the stock ones though since they fit perfect.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

and get some SE side skirts


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

How much did that sunroof cost you?

You should also lower it, to get rid of the gap.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *get fogs to fill in those holes too... I think that would look good. *


DryBoy can you photochop....the car with the 99 grill..??
Thanks


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

i may have a picture with the 99 grill, or you could just look at project 200SX on NPM.com. 

let me look when i get home from class.


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *How much did that sunroof cost you?
> 
> You should also lower it, to get rid of the gap. *


the sunroof was like $600 and well worth it and i am going to put it on cans when i get it. So it will be alot lower hopefully by the end of the summer.


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

sorry i do not have a picture. but like i said the project 200 sx has the 99 grill on it.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

here is the photoshop... i also added the fog lights so dante can check them out (i think they look good) but I would keep the grill you have, I think its a very nice grill and personally think the 99 style is the ugliest there is... sorry Jay


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks DryBoy......I think the 99 grill is ugly though....
But step by step though...crystal corners......halos......new grill.....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok jay.. u got the corners.. now halos ( sorry no real " cheap ones ' ) and new grill which is what kind of grill?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *ok jay.. u got the corners.. now halos ( sorry no real " cheap ones ' ) and new grill which is what kind of grill? *


Don't know yet...maybe Timbo's grill


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

the 99 grill looks alot better than that on but i must agree that it is not the best grill that nissan ever made.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*

i think the 98 sentra grille is the best


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

why the


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

cause i got off topic mentioning the 98 grille... btw, hows ur search for the 98 grille?? im getting mine next week for sure from car-parts.com, i just need my paycheck


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

dante81_98 said:


> *the sunroof was like $600 and well worth it and i am going to put it on cans when i get it. So it will be alot lower hopefully by the end of the summer. *


Wow, I thought that it would've been more than that. Who did the install for you, Nissan? Does the 600 include parts and install? It looks really nice on there, gives me another cosmetic mod that I could maybe do. I thought it'd be more around 1000 to install a sunroof into a non-sunroof-capable roof.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

PS- Are you going to keep the "BabyGirl" front license plate on there?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Dynamitega said:


> *PS- Are you going to keep the "BabyGirl" front license plate on there?  *


LOL!! I was thinking of that too, but didnt post it.


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

Dynamitega said:


> *PS- Are you going to keep the "BabyGirl" front license plate on there?  *


well the sun roof was only 600 including parts and labor and i had a shop here in town install it (not a nissan part).

and no i will be taking that plate and the plate mounting bracket off. I am surprised how long it took for that question to be asked.

laterz
chad

ps i still have the 99 grill for sale. $20 + shipping.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

lol, that's the first thing I thought. Well, that's a lie... the first thing I thought was, "Wow, nice car." then after I read it, I thought the other thing. 

Interesting about the sunroof... hrm. Maybe, just maybe.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

crystal clear head , nis knack style chrome grill , crystal clear corner.

LIUSPEED's NEW COMBO PACKAGE !


----------

